# Guess What!!!



## turbo_mom

Well after 3 long months of a rollercoaster ride my little Angelynn is finally coming home. :happydance:
The doctor planned for discharge this weekend. When I saw that written on the paper my heart was pounding and I started to cry. I couldn't get the smile off my face. I wasn't sure if I was reading it right so I looked at it a few times to be sure!!!
The last couple weeks have been so hard for us. I've just been wishing she was home. I knew we were so close and it just felt like it was taking so long but finally after everything I will finally get to have her home. I've been dreaming of this for a very long time.

Thank you everyone for your support throughout this journey. It's been great coming and updating everyone on her journey. I will continue to keep you all updated once she's home on her progress. It's going to be a totally different world for me now!!! I get to room in with her on friday night hopefully so I can get used to her schedule and if there's any last minute questions someone will be there. I can't wait to have my first sleep with her :headspin:

Thanks again everyone you are so wonderful :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Vickie

That's wonderful news! Congratulations!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

That's brilliant news. I am so happy for you both and i'm sure she will love her new nursery.


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Yay!! thats brilliant!! congratulations
xxxxxx_


----------



## danielle19

Great news hun xx
Congratulations I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh wow, great news! I'm so excited for you xXx


----------



## ablaze

what fab news!!! omg :wohoo:


----------



## Louisa K

Excellent News, Im really truely happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Sara

Oh that's so wonderful for you, can't imagine how happy you must be! Congratulations Steph! :wohoo:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Brilliant news :D


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Yey :headspin:

So happy you get to have your little girl at home!

Fab News 

xx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: That is FANTASTIC! Enjoy every minute! I cant wait to see pictures of her In her Room that you made for her! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny

OMG hon! I'm so excited for you! Congrats! 

:headspin::happydance::headspin:


----------



## Samo

fabulous news :) congratulations. glad to hear she is healthy and well enough to go home! finally!


----------



## Holldoll

YAY!! How exciting!! I can't even imagine your excitement!!


----------



## clairebear

that is truly wonderful news congrats to u all xxxx


----------



## nikkybaby

Yay!!!!:happydance: That is wonderful news!!!! So glad to see she can go home now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Samantha675

What wonderful news!! I can not even imagine your excitement!!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/hooooray.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/hooooray.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/hooooray.gif
Thats wonderful news, you must be over the moon!


----------



## goldlion

omg that's wonderful news!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you'll be able to have her home with you. She's done so incredibly well the last few months.


----------



## turbo_mom

Thank you so much ladies I am just over the moon. It still seems surreal! This time next week i'll be sitting on the couch with LO. She will be in my arms forever now :D And whats awesome too is because she's coming home on oxygen I qualify for a handicap parking pass because she is going to be on oxygen woohoo i'm totally going to abuse it LMAO

But it wil just be nice to be able to see her and hold her any time of day. I won't have to worry about planning my days around hospital visits anymore. I can't wait to show her off to the world :)


----------



## maybebaby

That is fantastic news!!! Hooray for little Angel coming home!! :happydance: :baby: :happydance:

Uhoh... now I'm crying... AGAIN!! But at least they are happy tears!!


----------



## fifi83

Excellent News x


----------



## VanWest

Steph and Jay,

I'm crying for you because I know what a rollercoaster haveing a premature baby is. Your story and updates give me hope and help me relax and be able to hope one day my baby boy will come home too. 

My hospital doesnt do the over nights, but Im sure you will do great, they keep the babys on a schedule thats usualy easy to deal with :) I'll be thinking of your little family this weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## BurtonBaby

OMG I'm so excited for you! This has been a long time coming, and I'm sure its been so hard on you and your OH and family. Enjoy every single minute with her!!! And keep us updated with pics!! And hows shes doing at home!


----------



## faith_may

OMG!!!!!! For the first time in my life I don't know what to say (DH says thank you for that) Congratulations.
YEAH, Angelynn is going home!!!!! I'm so happy for the 3 of you (Angelynn, you and your DH), I know it's been so hard and a really long journey, but this weekend you will start a new journey, one with your baby in home with you. So again....Congratulations.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h206/skyler_grey/congratulations.gif
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w309/KatnCraig_2007/Congratulations.gif


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you... take lots and lots of pictures!!!


----------



## genkigemini

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I am so happy and excited for the three of you!


----------



## tanya29

great news...! you finally get to do all the things you want to do with ur LO...get out there and show the world just how beautiful and special she is...not just for surviving but for having a cracker of a mummy and daddy too...well done 

tanya


----------



## Mrs-N

arh thats fantastic news. congratulations. 
enjoy every minute with your LO.


----------



## suzan

Wonderful news!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

brilliant news hun!


----------



## leeanne

Fabulous news! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: That's fantastic news!!! I am so happy for you x


----------



## Mango

Congrtas Turbomom !!! Glad you finally get to bring yoru princess home :D


----------



## Deise

Congrats Steph and Jay! Its been such a tremendous journey for you and Im glad to hear that your little girl is finally coming home!


----------



## turbo_mom

Thank you so much girls your wishes truly warm my heart and make me tear up!!! Im really hoping I get to room in with her tomorrow night so I will find out when I see her today. And don't worry I will be taking lots of pictures :)


----------



## clairebear

cant wait to see the pics of angelynn at home wih her mummy and daddy xxx


----------



## kelly2903

congrats hun. glad to hear everything is well and your over the moon.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faith_may

I know I already said, but I can not stop...congratulations 
I can not wait to see the pictures of Angelynn finally home with you and your DH


----------



## sophie

:headspin::happydance: thats such fantastic news, congrats!!
xxx


----------



## niknaknat

Brilliant news chick, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun thats brillaint news. will be thinking about you and your family this weekend hun.

BTW how long will she need oxgeyn for???


----------



## Lauz_1601

thats fantastic news hun im really peased for you you must be on cloud 9 xxxx


----------



## Helen_26

That's fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## turbo_mom

Well I spent my first night with Angelynn last night. She sure knows how to scream for her food LOL
So far everything is going great she sleeps very well and only stirs when she hungry or trying to poop. Her feeding have decreased but im not too worried yet as she gained a huge amount of weight last night is now 6lbs :happydance: so she's technically not a preemie anymore woohoo :D
But im pretty happy things are working out great and we have been having alot of cuddles. Im totally making up for lost time. We had a great half hour nap together with her in my arms :) I will be here until monday morning they just want to keep her an extra day to monitor her and make sure we are both ready to step into the world by ourselves. 
It sucks too Jay is sick with the milk flu so he's stuck at home and im here alone!!! And I can't leave to get food. Hopefully he'll be feeling better tomorrow. Poor guy has been sick for 3 weeks now
Anyways I should go Angel is startng to stir so I should get her food ready. I will be back soon!!!
:hugs: to everyone :D


----------



## AquaDementia

Pics Steph! Such amazing news.


----------



## luckyme225

:happydance: I'm so excited that everything is going so well for you and angel!


----------



## faith_may

I'm so harry for the 3 of you, I hope Monday get's here soon.


----------



## vicky

thats great news hun, glad you can start enjoying your baby now.


----------



## turbo_mom

Well girls. We did it!!!

Angelynn is finally a NICU grad. THey let her come home today so I was very happy about that. Her oxygen is all set up and we have our first appointment on wednesday. Her ROP has progressed to a low level 3 in her left eye so they will continue to see her once a week.

But she's finally home with mom and dad. i still can't beleive it. We are going to slowly work into a routine and try to adjust. Right now she's laying on the couch bundled up. I'm going to tuck her in soon and get some sleep!

I will upload the pics tomorrow that we have so far. She's doing so wonderful and is adjusting well so far. Shes been alittle cranky but only because she's constipated lol. 
Anyways just wanted to let u all know that we are FINALLY home. I can't beleive we are here already. I am just on cloud nine right now :)
I will be back tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## ColtonsMom

:dance::dance:
Congratulations!!
I cannot imagine how excited you must be!
Glad you finally have her home. I know you've had a long journey!


----------



## vicky

aww thats brillaint hun


----------



## PitBullMommy

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I'm so glad she's finally home where she belongs!


----------



## lulu0504

How proud you must be of your little girl! Congratulations and thankyou for letting us in on every step of her progress. You truly are an inspiration to all of us!!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## turbo_mom

omg im' so tired lol. Poor girl is constipated I think from the formula and iron supplement so she's pretty cranky. She was up every 2 hours last night and this morning it took her 2 hours to finally fall asleep. Its nice and quiet. LOL
But im' taking her out for her first outing I have to go back to the hospital to get some things and then i'm taking her to my work to finally show her off :) So I hope she does well!
And thanks girls it is so nice having her at home! I am extremely proud of her progress and how far she has come. She's been through so much she's such a trooper. Now we are finally getting to really enjoy her presence!!! I hope that her poop comes out soon so she can go back to being a quiet sleeper LOL.
She's starting to get a little clingy too. Truthfully. I Love it! LOL it's nice to feel needed :) Well i'll try and load up pics later today!! Have a great day everyone :happydance:


----------



## Jenny

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Welcome home Angel!!! I'm so happy for you hon! :hugs:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Oh I'm so happy for you and Jay and Aynjel!!!!!! You guys must be on cloud nine! I hope you have a great day with your little princess!!!! =)


----------



## Tezzy

im so pleased for you !!!


----------



## maybebaby

Hooray!!! Welcome home LO! I am so happy for you :) :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww excellent! congratulations =]


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations again, I can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations love! I know you have been waiting on this day for a long time. I could not be any happier for you!!!


----------



## Holldoll

Welcome home! I can't even imagine how happy you all must be!! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## genkigemini

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

YAY!!! Congrats on having your LO home with you. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!


----------

